# White Widow Second Grow



## Jamez (Nov 18, 2006)

This is my secret squiral grow room. 400 watt hps for veg and 600 watt hps for flower. I grow in soil temp is around 28 degrees celcius. Sorry about the pics, They are taken with a phone.


----------



## Jamez (Nov 18, 2006)

For soil I use potting mix, 8 handfuls, 2 handfuls of pumice and 2 handfuls of vermeculite. My clones I use rockwool and clonex 20 out of 20 survived. Some pics of my first grow buds are about 5 weeks in flower. I will keep you all updated during my second grow.-


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2006)

*Whats up Jamez. Man that is what i like to call a stealth grow. You got that hidden pretty damn good don't ya? Ladies are looking great. :aok: *


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 18, 2006)

I love the stealth room. I need a bigger house so I can do something like that. But, for now I'll continue with my small operation. But that is great. And the ladies are lookin damn good. TBG, you got me listenin to some KMFDM now.


----------



## Jamez (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks guys I will try and put up a pic a week until harvest.


----------



## KADE (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah, stealth grows are awesome.. I just had 12 guys over for poker tonite... all sitting 5 feet away from the ole stash n no one knew the wiser.


----------



## Jamez (Nov 25, 2006)

Ok guys here's some pics of the 7th day. Although the bigger plants were put in soil 3 days earlier than the front ones. I am a little worried that I may of planted the small ones too early. I'm afraid that I am a little impatient when it comes to waiting for the few remaining clones to get enough roots. So they always seem to take longer than the rest to start growing. Anyway I have watched a lot of grows on this site and they have taught and inspired me so I hope that someone out there will take a little inspiration from this grow, it can be done on a small budget and as you can see on very little knowledge. Everything in this grow I have learned from this site. I had followed The Brothers Grunt White Widow grows which is the reason I ordered WW seeds ^5 TBG. Thank you every one who  has answered my stupid questions and guided me through this process. As we say in New Zealand- Kia Kaha (Stay Strong)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 25, 2006)

Jamez said:
			
		

> Ok guys here's some pics of the 7th day. Although the bigger plants were put in soil 3 days earlier than the front ones. I am a little worried that I may of planted the small ones too early. I'm afraid that I am a little impatient when it comes to waiting for the few remaining clones to get enough roots. So they always seem to take longer than the rest to start growing. Anyway I have watched a lot of grows on this site and they have taught and inspired me so I hope that someone out there will take a little inspiration from this grow, it can be done on a small budget and as you can see on very little knowledge. Everything in this grow I have learned from this site. I had followed The Brothers Grunt White Widow grows which is the reason I ordered WW seeds ^5 TBG. Thank you every one who has answered my stupid questions and guided me through this process. As we say in New Zealand- Kia Kaha (Stay Strong)


*Whats up Jamez. Man everything is looking great and coming right along by the looks of things. :aok:  We always end up with some clones that don't root as fast but they always take off once ya put them into flower.  *


----------



## Jamez (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh woops I usually throw those ones out. I will leave them this time and see how they do. Cheers TBG


----------



## Jamez (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi all, this is day 14 of veg from clone most have been toped. There are just a couple at the front that I will top in the next couple of days. How do you tell when your bulb needs changing? Also what is the best n-p-k for flowering. I might give these little guys one more week and then Put them into flower.


----------



## flipmode (Dec 1, 2006)

hey man i so glad u grew white window its my favoirte big nice buds easy maintence sweet sugar defently my favoirte and would order five packs in a row/grow looking great man i wanna see the finished product


----------



## KADE (Dec 1, 2006)

flipmode said:
			
		

> hey man i so glad u grew white window its my favoirte big nice buds easy maintence sweet sugar defently my favoirte and would order five packs in a row/grow looking great man i wanna see the finished product


 
Most ppl say a hps bulb is good for a year.... 3 grows MAX imho... I notice with my eyes drop off after two grows.


----------



## Jamez (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks Kade. I will get a couple of bulbs. I was kinda thinking myself that they needed a change. I thought they were no as bright.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 2, 2006)

*Whats up Jamez. I see the young ladies are coming right along and looking great. Keep up the great work man can't wait for those buds.  *


----------



## KADE (Dec 2, 2006)

Jamez said:
			
		

> Thanks Kade. I will get a couple of bulbs. I was kinda thinking myself that they needed a change. I thought they were no as bright.


 
9 months is a long time for a light burning.. but a person could go one more grow... 12 months isn't that much difference


----------



## Jamez (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey whats up everyone. Day 19 just thought I would put them under 12/12 a few days early. Last time I gave them like six weeks veg, but from what I have seen on this site there is no need. Anyway here is a couple of pics. Any criticism
will not be taken to heart. I am doing this grow journal to get advise from you seasoned growers so my growing will become as good as yours! Thanks to TBG I have left the small ones in there, can't wait to see what happens?!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 7, 2006)

*Whats up Jamez. Man it's starting to look like a freaking jungle in there for sure. Are your little ones catching up with the bigger one's yet? Everything is looking great man keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## Jamez (Dec 7, 2006)

This is a better photo of the smaller ones, those 4 in the middle there. Do you think maybe I damaged the roots or something else? If they do grow some nice buds I'll smoke them just for you, as I puff and pass I will say to my buddy's this buds for you TBG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 7, 2006)

*That's cool man. :aok: :bong1: You know what ya can do and we do it. Put a few books or something under the pots to raise them up to the other plants level. This way they are getting the same light as the others. *


----------



## Jamez (Dec 7, 2006)

Awesome idea. but I think I would get a rap on the ear if I used the wife's books. So I might just use some wood. You know the old saying "if Mums happy were all happy"


----------



## Jamez (Dec 12, 2006)

Well they have just started getting hairs. Those small ones have started catching up, thanks TBG. I have noticed with this new soil that it dosnt dry out very fast, is it better to give less water or water less often? I just dont want wet soil. Any help would be good with this one. I have seen in the past that you get scragly buds when the soil is wet. Sorry about the blurry photo with the hairs- phone cam


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Dec 12, 2006)

try using 20oz styrofoam sup to lift up pots. cause the wood will start rotting and attracting bugs.the water will dry right off the cups.




[PLANT SEEDS,AND LOVE AROUND THE WORLD JOHNNY]


----------



## Jamez (Dec 12, 2006)

Cheers Johnny, in the end they just caught up so didnt need to use anything. I will use that next time though.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 12, 2006)

*Whats going on Jamez. Man your jungle is really looking great. Glad to here your runts decided to catch up with the rest of the ladies. Keep up the great work my friend. *


----------



## Jamez (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi all, well they have slowed down a bit, If anyone knows when the stretch is supposed to happen could you please tell me. I am starting to get heaps of little bud sites. Ok I asked this question last time so if any can help me with this.........PLEASE! I have noticed that the soil is staying quite damp. So is it better to (1) Water less often or (2) Use less water. Thanks all. Seasons Greetings. Ho Ho Ho


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 19, 2006)

Jamez said:
			
		

> Hi all, well they have slowed down a bit, If anyone knows when the stretch is supposed to happen could you please tell me. I am starting to get heaps of little bud sites. Ok I asked this question last time so if any can help me with this.........PLEASE! I have noticed that the soil is staying quite damp. So is it better to (1) Water less often or (2) Use less water. Thanks all. Seasons Greetings. Ho Ho Ho


*The ladies are looking great Jamez. Your stretch should start here pretty soon. You should only have to water like every 4 or 5 days IMHO. How often do ya have to water? *


----------



## Jamez (Dec 19, 2006)

Whats up TBG? Yeah I am watering every 4-5 days. About 300ml per plant.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 20, 2006)

Jamez said:
			
		

> Whats up TBG? Yeah I am watering every 4-5 days. About 300ml per plant.


*Cool. Just be sure you don't over water them ladies. If your pots are still damp after 4 or 5 days i would let them go another day before watering again.  *


----------



## Jamez (Dec 22, 2006)

The bud sites are becoming more noticeable now. Hard to believe that I am already 1/4 of the way through flowering, I guess they will start to grow soon. Is this normal? I just thought I would throw some more pics your guys way anyhow


----------



## KADE (Dec 22, 2006)

Yup! normally show from day 10-21... Just make sure your dark period is dark and you are good to go.


----------



## Jamez (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi all, I am not sure if these are growing at the right rate. It seems that they are a little slow. I dont think that the flowers are quite as big as they were on week 3 last grow. I would really like some feedback on this. I hope I am not doing something wrong. Heres some pics anyway.


----------



## KADE (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks about right to me man!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 29, 2006)

*Whats going on Jamez. Everything is looking great. Buds look like they are about right for their age. Your doing a great job my friend keep it up.  *


----------



## Jamez (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks heaps guys, I guess thats the end of panic stations. I was really worried there I thought I had messed up. Thank you both for putting my mind at ease.


----------



## Jamez (Jan 3, 2007)

Happy New Years Everyone!
Day 28 of flower. Im starting to get quite a few trichs now and the buds have started fattening up. I think everything is going well. I wish I had of taken pics of my last grow so I could compare. Heres the latest pics.
P.S What a good story of dontknowmuch. His first grow was heartwarming and now his second is coming along 1000% better. Thats all thanks to this website. Big ups to everyone who helped him along the way. If you havnt checked out his grow nows a good time.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 4, 2007)

*Whats going on Jamez. Happy New Years back at ya my friend. I see the jungle is looking great. Getting nice and full on ya. Man it's gonna get crowded in there once them buds start to fatten up. Keep up the great work.  *


----------



## WubDaBuds (Jan 4, 2007)

*Nice looking plants ;-)

Budz are lookin' PHAT!*


----------



## Jamez (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers guys, hey do you think it's too crowded? Should I thin out? Or leave it?


----------



## Comatoked (Jan 4, 2007)

Great Grow, I Just Read Through it And Caught Up. Your Gonna Have A Great Harvest looks Like, Lot's And Lot's Of Bud I Cant See. I Can Tell How White Widow Get's It Name Now, Never Tried it But I Would Say It Packs A Punch.


----------



## Jamez (Jan 5, 2007)

> Great Grow, I Just Read Through it And Caught Up. Your Gonna Have A Great Harvest looks Like, Lot's And Lot's Of Bud I Cant See. I Can Tell How White Widow Get's It Name Now, Never Tried it But I Would Say It Packs A Punch.


Cheers buddy I hope your grow is going well.


----------



## pussum (Jan 5, 2007)

That stuff is looking good man. Keep at it and good luck!


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Jamez (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice, they are really starting to fatten up now. I was wondering if anyone knows if they are too crowded or not. Also there was a power cut a few days ago, is this anything to worry about. The power was of for about 8 hours. Here is some more pics and then I will go check out the new posts.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks really good brother, no worries on a single light cycle interruption.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 13, 2007)

*Whats going on Jamez. Man everything is looking just great. You got yourself one hell of a jungle there don't ya. I wouldn't worry about it being crowded in there they will get the light needed. Anyway great job my friend.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Jamez, that's a sweet looking grow man! You want I should send over the pygmy to gaurd it?


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Jamez, you have a really nice grow going on there!!
I wanted to ask you a question....I noticed in the first pictures your pots are plastic bags...Am I right? Do you keep them in plastic bags?


----------



## Brouli (Jan 13, 2007)

damm that nice


----------



## Jamez (Jan 13, 2007)

> Hey Jamez, that's a sweet looking grow man! You want I should send over the pygmy to gaurd it?


Stoney bud, LOL. Yeah it is a small area that it grows, I have eliminated the need for a room to grow in though. No matter how hard you look around my house you cannot see anything suspect at all. Cheers for the offer I might just take you up on that .


> Hey Jamez, you have a really nice grow going on there!!
> I wanted to ask you a question....I noticed in the first pictures your pots are plastic bags...Am I right? Do you keep them in plastic bags?


First thanks Hemp o Kitty. Technically they are plastic bags but they are awesome to grow in, the name for them is planter bags. They can be washed out in the sink after every grow and they cost about 20 cents each. They also have plenty of drainage holes.


> damm that nice


Cheers brouli


----------



## Jamez (Jan 15, 2007)

It is quite amazing how many people dont give a fark. I am trying to get heaps of advice on my second grow and "fark" no one gives it. I have tied so hard to give advice on what I know to other members, and in return I only get moderators saying ok........good........well done......... but no real advice. Please do not get me wrong mods I love your input but why should it be just you guys? I have tried to share a grow, and am so unsure what I am doing some advice would be primo! If I am doing somthing wrong please tell me.
Kind Regards
Jamez


----------



## Hick (Jan 15, 2007)

gosh Jamez...with results like that, there's little advice that would improve on it. If you were doing much wrong, your results wouldn't be what they are.

Growon'!!!


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 15, 2007)

Jamez said:
			
		

> It is quite amazing how many people dont give a fark. I am trying to get heaps of advice on my second grow and "fark" no one gives it. I have tied so hard to give advice on what I know to other members, and in return I only get moderators saying ok........good........well done......... but no real advice. Please do not get me wrong mods I love your input but why should it be just you guys? I have tried to share a grow, and am so unsure what I am doing some advice would be primo! If I am doing somthing wrong please tell me.
> Kind Regards
> Jamez


 
Details man...it is all about details. Looking back on this 'journal' I can see you use your own soilmix, have 2 lights, and your temps are good. What can I really comment on other than pics? What are you feeding them and when? How is your humidity? Are they showing any kinds of stress?

Everything looks great to me, from the pics...if this were a 'sick plants' post I would have probably had many questions and suggestions...but why fix it if it isn't broken?

Change a few variables next time and see what happens, see if you can do better. There is no 'step by step' guide or method for growing mj. It is all about perfecting your situation and practices, which are very dependant on your particular setup and strains. Kinda tough to input on that...from just some pics of plants.


----------



## Jamez (Jan 15, 2007)

Sorry.................No one loves me moment?!


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Jamez! I'm amazed by the "planter bags"!! I think they are great for repotting. Can you get them in smaller sizes, as well? And I forgot to say, in my first post that your grow room is really cool!    I would like to have something like that...so well hidden from everybody. Cool!! I have my grow box in the living room!


----------



## Jamez (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey hemp-o-kitty. Yip you can get them in all sizes. From little seedling bags to 40 liters. You can get them from any plant store.


----------



## Jamez (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all
Here are the latest pics, seem to be coming along well. Although I ran out of nutes and the trichs shrank. I will get some more this weekend. I hope that I havnt stuffed them up too bad. 





> And I forgot to say, in my first post that your grow room is really cool!  I would like to have something like that...so well hidden from everybody. Cool!! I have my grow box in the living room!


I know what you saying there. I trust my friends, but some of them think it is cool to tell someone else at the pub or whatever that there mate grows some really good weed. It can spread like wild fire. Real good idea to keep it to yourself. I have one friend only who knows and he is unmovable with his loyalty. 


> We always end up with some clones that don't root as fast but they always take off once ya put them into flower.


Hey TBG that close up of the bud is the cola of my smallest runt! Thank goodnes you talked me into not chucking this little guy out. There is going to be around an ounce and a half on him. Big Ups


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Jan 24, 2007)

nice looking crop man, i must say i am impressed with the space you have utilized.

Remember not to fert the flowering plants too close to harvest or ur buds will taste of ferts


----------



## Jamez (Jan 25, 2007)

> nice looking crop man, i must say i am impressed with the space you have utilized.
> 
> Remember not to fert the flowering plants too close to harvest or ur buds will taste of ferts


Thanks dr green thumb it is small I am hoping for 1 pound. PLEASE.........PLEASE


----------

